# crappie fishing



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

I have a place to fish in fostoria which is a quarry. I know there are crappie in there, I caught a very nice one by accident last year. 


What is the best way to fish for spring crappie when you do not know the depth of the area you are fishing, structure etc. 

Fishing from dock by the way.

Thank you in advance


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Any visible structure you can cast to near shore. 

Bobber, #2 wire hook and split shot just enough to pull minnow down slowly. Cast near weeds, brush or tree branches in water near shore. Spawning crappie in spring will be in shallower water so fishing 2 to 6' is ideal. I've caught them in less than a foot. Keep bobber on smallest size, just able to support rig. Paying close attention not to just pull down but sideways movements and bobber upturning/flip up. Water temp from 50 - 60 degrees is ideal spawning conditions. Being its a quarry it should warm fairly quick.

Second would be casting small roadrunner jigs(1/32 oz) tipped with small minnow and casting to mentioned structures.

Don't forget to fish submerged dock supports right under ya!

Good luck! Eat well!


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tru turn hook, split shot up the line a couple feet, lively minnow,cast near aforementioned cover and HANG ON. Watch your line for the tick/thump as you are slowly reeling the like in. POW BANG BOOM!!!

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most "quarries" have no decernible "structure", usually just rocky banks that drop off steeply into very deep, crystal clear water. (Compare it to a giant "soup" bowl.) .This is because most of the area around the quarry was cleared of trees and vegetation, and any available topsoil was cleared away prior to actually mining be it sand, gravel, coal, etc. The only shot you really have would be constantly moving, throwing your minnow/splitshot/ bobber rig straight out as far as you can, reeling it back slowly in hopes of contacting a suspended school since the fish have little to no structure to relate to. Quarry fishing is not usually very productive for the cited reasons. LM quarry bass, for example, will cruise around the shore hoping to locate an easy meal but are nearly impossible to catch because they usually see you first and spook. A very old quarry(ala Ohio Power ponds) might be a little different since some grass, weeds, and/or weedy trees might have taken hold since initial construction. In my opinion, there are much better choices for a place to fish.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

On my former property I had 3 strip mine ponds and they all had some sort of structure, but not what you usually imagine. I found that there were always a cove where the water depth changed and that was good. I also did well along the banks where it dropped off from shore to about 3'. The banks were also good where any sort of vegetation provided shade, even berry bushes.

Lowellville Rod & Gun Club had a quarry lake and when I was a member I found that there were areas of shallow & deeper water that paid off for me.

Now I have a dock on this lake and the best place is right off my dock. I've been catching some slabs, but had to put the minnow right next to the dock to get a bite. With the water still cold they might not want to move too far to eat.


----------

